# Mug template size



## mailman (Jul 24, 2010)

Could someone tell me the if there is a standard size of a mug template, I plan on using Corel to create the template. I have downloaded two free ones from different vendors and they are different sizes. Is there a standard size I should use? 11oz mugs. Thanks, Mark


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

3.5x7.75 for 11oz is what I use. Conde.com has the sizes.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mailman said:


> Could someone tell me the if there is a standard size of a mug template, I plan on using Corel to create the template. I have downloaded two free ones from different vendors and they are different sizes. Is there a standard size I should use? 11oz mugs. Thanks, Mark


Depending on what you use for heating would matter for your template size. If you use wraps you can get closer to the top bottom of the mug than you could with a mug press. So any template would require some adjustment. Even mug presses can vary with how well they heat the mug so once you get your dimensions you should be prepared to test a few mugs.


----------



## mailman (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help Mike and Jim. Mark


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Anytime. Good luck

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

you using mug press or wraps? keep black colors away from the outside edges if you can. good luck uncletee


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

In Corel I make a rectangle 3" x 8", then put your graphics and/or words in it where you want.
Then delete the rectangle before printing. Gives a print about 1/4" from top & bottom.


----------



## mailman (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Tom and Larry, I am using a convection oven. Mark


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

You may want to try without the convection. If your paper sticks out the top and bottom, the hot air flowing can dry out the edges, causing it to crack. The crack can travel into the printed portion, ruining the mug. Try to trim fairly close to the edge, to help prevent this from happening. As suggested above, using a piece of regular printing paper on the outside (between transfer and mug wrap) can also help.


----------

